# Denver On the verge of getting the franchise.



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

im back and with this story:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/38987/20060205/francis_on_the_verge_of_being_dealt_to_denver/ 


Id like the deal, the lineup would looksomething like
Pg-Andre
Sg-Francus
Sf-Melo
PF-Martin
C-Camby


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I would love to see this happen. Steve brings you 20 PPG 6APG and 5 RPG . However I don't want the Nuggets to give up Nene.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

we dont need another ball hog.

i want somebody who can hit any type of shot and also plays lockdown defense...

artest was the perfect choice kiki!!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

This isn't my _preferred_ trade, that would be Pierce, but without a doubt this would help our scoring woes tremendously. Also it's possible that if Francis can play the SG and know that he's option #2 on offense, he can be a nice fit with Carmelo. Francis plays more on the outside and slashes, whereas Carmelo posts up and doesn't slash that much. Could be a good combo. What would be most important is whether Francis can have his attitude reformed after finally coming to a winning team.

That starting lineup of Miller/Francis/Carmelo/Martin/Camby is freaking sick.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

By the way, I almost guarantee this doesn't happen. NY Post rumors never turn out.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmmm Thats a interesting line up. Well one things for sure there will be no problems rebounding


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Hmmm Thats a interesting line up. Well one things for sure there will be no problems rebounding


Yeah that's about 35 rpg from your starting five. Nice.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

athletic team right there


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The deal is off :-\


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> The deal is off :-\


looks like it.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/38997/20060205/francis_deal_dead/


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Typical Kiki. Always teasing a blockbuster deal but he never does JACK.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

francis is not a good three point shooter. in this trade we would basically be giving up watson. basketball is about puting the best five players together that can play well together. andre miller and boykins already dominate the ball, and then you bring in franchise (who isnt really the franchise, but still thinks he is) and he is going to want to jack up shots too. plus he really isnt going to extend the defense with threes, like paul pierce would do. so, while from a talent stand point this is a good trade for the nuggets, however we need to think Spurs and Pistons, not nba all star teams, because there have been some teams in the past that have assembled all star teams (lakers (in 03), blazers, and knicks, etc. and it hasnt worked.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> francis is not a good three point shooter. in this trade we would basically be giving up watson. basketball is about puting the best five players together that can play well together. andre miller and boykins already dominate the ball, and then you bring in franchise (who isnt really the franchise, but still thinks he is) and he is going to want to jack up shots too. plus he really isnt going to extend the defense with threes, like paul pierce would do. so, while from a talent stand point this is a good trade for the nuggets, however we need to think Spurs and Pistons, not nba all star teams, because there have been some teams in the past that have assembled all star teams (lakers (in 03), blazers, and knicks, etc. and it hasnt worked.


Huh? The only thing NOT All-Star about the Spurs' and Pistons' line-ups is Rasho Nesterovic.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Huh? The only thing NOT All-Star about the Spurs' and Pistons' line-ups is Rasho Nesterovic.


are you kidding me. the spurs have 3 all stars, and the pistons have four. how many of them will be starting? your missing my point. my point is based on instead of building an all star team, build one that will play well togther. i realize those guys are all excellent players. they are playing at the top of their games, I kow billups for example as well as everyone. i watched him at colorado and thought he would be an all star, but then he turned into backup point guard in the nba, only in recent years have i been proven right, when he found a situation that worked and he matured as a player. 

my point is, franchise is a very good player, but trading for him would be similar to just assemblying talent because they are all stars or were all stars, like the blazers and knicks did.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> im back and with this story:
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/38987/20060205/francis_on_the_verge_of_being_dealt_to_denver/
> 
> ...


well if this is true i think the Nugs are title contenders


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Typical Kiki. Always teasing a blockbuster deal but he never does JACK.


god i hate kiki...


----------

